# Thetford N150 not running on battery



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

2006 Fiat based Mohican SE fitted with a Thetford N150 Fridge/Freezer.
Over Easter we went to France for a couple of weeks and it would run on the battery (engine running of course) perfectly.
Two weeks ago it went into a Autotrail dealer for chassis service/MOT and habitation service. On the report it said fridge vent starting to crack, I have looked but cannot see anything.
We have just been away for the long weekend and it will not run on the battery, and it displays fault code 10, which according to the book is: No Engine running signal.
I am a recently retired auto electrician so sorting the vehicle's electrical side is no problem. But can someone please give me a clue where the fridge accesses the 12 volt supply from the engine and how to get to, it in order to save me a lot of time looking for it.

The reason it is not going back to the dealer is because they are 45 miles away, which would invlove me taking it there someone picking me up. and when its ready someone taking me there and also driving the mohicaon home, which would involve 270 miles


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know your van or 12v system but if you look inside the 12v distribution panel you will probably find 2 signal wires coming in. One (that you need) is from the alternator and the other is from the 240v hookup. The fridge and maybe other items (and control panel) use these inputs to switch relays etc.

In my CBE panel they are adjacent to each other, in different colours and probably the smallest wires as well as being (I think) the only wires going to a single connector as most of the other wires come off multiple connectors.

Also, as I mentioned on another fridge thread, the leisure battery probably feeds the fridge but the switchover signal comes from the alternator on the aforementioned wire.

hope that helps

Kev


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

Many thanks for your reply.
When refer to the distribution panel, do you mean the Sargent PSU 2007, it's control panel over the habitation door, or is it actually in the fridge assembly?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening FM02MZO,

If you call Sargent on 01482 678981 they will be able to advise where the D+ 12V signal is run from.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

FM02MZO said:


> Many thanks for your reply.
> When refer to the distribution panel, do you mean the Sargent PSU 2007, it's control panel over the habitation door, or is it actually in the fridge assembly?


Probably neither, on ours it's part of the fusebox, take the cover off and there is a 10" x 8" circuit board with all sorts of wires coming and going including the big battery charging wires.


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I would suspect the fault to be in the actual fridge/freezer connections, because as soon as you start the engine the Sargent control panel tells you the engine's been started, which to me would indicate that the PSU 2007 is recieving a charging current from the engine and has passed the message on to the control panel as that imediately displays 'System Disabled' 'Engine Started'


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

I don't know if the following link will help but this is Thetfords troubleshooting guide for refrigeration: http://www.thetford-europe.com/~/me...leshooting/Troubleshooting_refrigeration.ashx and you can find repair instructions here: http://www.thetford-europe.com/en/service/~/media/43264C8C6E014E7F9FCB7D7A7EAA3455.ashx

Regards,
Chris


----------

